# Who's playing Red Dead Redemption 2



## captiankush (Nov 14, 2018)

Anyone else in love with this game? Rockstar knocked it out of the park.

CK


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 15, 2018)

captiankush said:


> Anyone else in love with this game? Rockstar knocked it out of the park.
> 
> CK


I WAS 
My ps4 and the game was in my house that burned down in the Camp Fire.
As I was grabbing shit, very very little time, I actually looked at my ps4 but didnt grab. With only maybe 10min to gtfo, other things were more important obviously.

I was prob around 25% through the story.

I’m prob gonna buy a new ps4 here hella soon and get fallout so I can play where i’m evacuated to. Been looking forward to that game for a minute also.


----------



## chris42393 (Nov 18, 2018)

I wish I could play it. I only game on PC now, but unfortunately, they haven't made the game for PC yet. Maybe one day! Looks super badass haha


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 24, 2018)

Yea Im playin it on the PS4. Love the big open world, awesome graphics and characters. Did you get invited into the rednecks house for food only to get raped yet?
Sorry to hear that Aeroknow..


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 30, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Yea Im playin it on the PS4. Love the big open world, awesome graphics and characters. Did you get invited into the rednecks house for food only to get raped yet?
> Sorry to hear that Aeroknow..


Thanks bro! It sucks but i’m alive. Dogs are fine. Could be allot worse.

That’s funny AF about being raped. I just whatched that shit on YouTube. I didn’t get to that part yet.


----------



## Master_Tabi (Dec 1, 2018)

I hunt the legendary animals lol, story done 100%

Shit camp fire burned your place down?


----------



## RedRooster898 (Mar 14, 2019)

I absolutely love it it’s a masterpiece


----------



## RedRooster898 (Mar 14, 2019)

Am I right cowpokes ?


----------



## Richard Drysift (Nov 17, 2019)

Enjoying the shit out of this game right now. Just finished building myself a new game pc when this title came out recently. It's even fun just riding around looking at the beautiful scenery; though I keep getting distracted by the deer out on the trail. Spent many hours just getting baked playing poker. The level of detail is astounding.


----------



## kroc (Nov 18, 2019)

Richard Drysift said:


> Enjoying the shit out of this game right now. Just finished building myself a new game pc when this title came out recently. It's even fun just riding around looking at the beautiful scenery; though I keep getting distracted by the deer out on the trail. Spent many hours just getting baked playing poker. The level of detail is astounding.


Agreed, the wait was worth it. Im constantly blown away every time i boot it up


----------



## srh88 (Nov 19, 2019)

kroc said:


> Agreed, the wait was worth it. Im constantly blown away every time i boot it up


I got real into the story. Have fun dude. I couldn't put it down


----------



## cbdandthc (Nov 23, 2019)

Looking forward to getting this for PC myself.


----------



## Cannabro (Apr 23, 2020)

I have this on ps4 trying to beat it a 2nd time.


----------

